# Clear to Blackwater



## NanoJames (27 Jan 2014)

Hi everyone,
I've decided to change about my micro tank (which has been posted on here before) as plant growth is slowing down dramatically. I really like the idea of packing it with bogwood and leaves and sand and allowing the water to turn black! I haven't made any changes yet but over this next week or so, that will be a different story! I'll share some pictures of the tank currently. I don't think there's any point in putting this as a journal, it will barely be planted!

















Most of the plants should be for sale too....

Cheers


----------



## Lindy (28 Jan 2014)

I did that with a little 10 litre tank and without a filter the water surface went all oily and manky so I think you can only put so much leaf litter in. Be interesting to see how you do.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jan 2014)

Hi all,





ldcgroomer said:


> I did that with a little 10 litre tank and without a filter the water surface went all oily and manky so I think you can only put so much leaf litter in.


 I think Lindy is right, how about adding just a few Oak leaves and some Alder "cones"? You get a lot of tint without adding much biodegradable material.

cheers Darrel


----------



## NanoJames (28 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! This is only about 3 litres so I'll probably tear up 2-3 oak leaves and just use that. Will need to get more sand and wood at some point too.


----------

